# How to get the Aston Martin scent



## craighold (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi all,
My father loves the smell of the aston martin he used to have and has now got a mercedes glc. Would it be possible to get his merc to smell like his aston did?


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Was that just fresh leather smell? Just use a leather cleaner with a scent like Autofinesse Hide https://amzn.to/2tCKIGa or something similar


----------



## craighold (Jun 7, 2018)

I personally use gliptone, but although it has a leather smell, the one that aston martin have used has a distinctive smell. Was wondering if anyone knew which product they use or something very similar to it.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Have a look here: https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=70&t=1134556

I've used liquid leather, smells like a proper old school Chesterfield sofa. If you keep using it the smell "takes".


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

ive gotta have a selfish bump for this. very intrigued. is it just leather conditioner that get the "Astons smell", or are there air fresheners that work in its place?
daftly, the only leather I have in my car is the steering wheel. can you use leather on a steering wheel?


----------



## craighold (Jun 7, 2018)

Fairtony said:


> ive gotta have a selfish bump for this. very intrigued. is it just leather conditioner that get the "Astons smell", or are there air fresheners that work in its place?
> daftly, the only leather I have in my car is the steering wheel. can you use leather on a steering wheel?


did you find a nice one Fairtony?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I’ve never found anything like the aston Martin smell lol


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

If you are after a very classy subtle scent I can recommend Angelwax Bliss. Lovely after tones and for a spray application it lasts and lasts.
I've been using this for months and once used on the carpets and seats (must be fabric NOT leather) the scent is still evident 2 months after spraying. If you have leather seats I'm sure spraying carpets and the head liner/boot etc would give similar.


Harry


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m trying out Bouncers Leather Air Freshener at the moment


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

only way your farther can get that aston martin smell back is to trade the merc in for one :lol::lol:


----------



## craighold (Jun 7, 2018)

westerman said:


> If you are after a very classy subtle scent I can recommend Angelwax Bliss. Lovely after tones and for a spray application it lasts and lasts.
> I've been using this for months and once used on the carpets and seats (must be fabric NOT leather) the scent is still evident 2 months after spraying. If you have leather seats I'm sure spraying carpets and the head liner/boot etc would give similar.
> 
> Harry


much appreciated will give it a try


----------



## craighold (Jun 7, 2018)

cheekymonkey said:


> only way your farther can get that aston martin smell back is to trade the merc in for one :lol::lol:


Unfortunately the only things that worked on the car was the smell and the looks of it sat in the driveway, was constantly in for warranty work (I think over 6 months out of the year in bits and bobs)
Hopefully it was just a dud one and one day in the future he'll get back into one


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Cars don`t smell only from air fresheners.

Mostly they smell from other substances used to coat the surfaces and glues used in the process of making the cars.


----------

